# Marathon-Racer und Fahrtechnik



## Marc B (21. Juli 2008)

Hi Leute,

mein Anliegen ist, herauszufinden, ob von Seiten der Marathon- und Race-Fraktion ein Interesse an speziellen Fahrtechnik-Kursen für sie besteht.
Dafür dient diese Umfrage. Ich würde mich über euer Feedback freuen.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2008)

du vermischst zwei fragen, die erstmal nichts miteinander zu tun haben: 

1.) ist meine fahrtechnik verbesserungswürdig?
2.) falls ja: würde ich einen kurs belegen, um daran was zu ändern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (21. Juli 2008)

Okay Also es geht mir eher um die zweite von dir genannte Frage.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## aka (21. Juli 2008)

> Ja, denn in manchen Passagen/Situationen will ich mich gerne verbessern
> Ja, denn dadurch könnte ich in schwierigen Abfahrten Zeit sparen und auch sicherer fahren.
> Vielleicht, da kommt es auf das entsprechende Angebot an.
> Nein, sowas brauche ich nicht - meine Fahrtechnik ist sehr gut.



Nein, bei den Marathons hierzulande braucht man keine Fahrtechnik


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2008)

q.e.d.


----------



## Marc B (21. Juli 2008)

Fahrtechnik braucht man immer

EDIT: Nach meinen Erfahrungen gab es bei allen Marathons, die ich gefahren bin viele Fahrer die bei verschiedenen Passagen abgestiegen sind. Aber auch für normale Schotterkurven und Abfahrten können Probleme bereiten, jeder hat verschiedene Stärken und Schwächen.


----------



## spiff (21. Juli 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> q.e.d.



dito.


----------



## subdiver (21. Juli 2008)

aka schrieb:


> [*]Nein, bei den Marathons hierzulande braucht man keine Fahrtechnik
> [/LIST]



Wo ist bei Dir "hierzulande" ?
Praktisch vor meiner Haustür findet der Kitzalp-Marathon statt
und dafür benötigt man sehr viel Fahrtechnik


----------



## Anfaenger64 (21. Juli 2008)

Hi,
Marathons fahren ohne (ausreichende) Fahrtechnik, das machen sehr viele. Leider stellen genau die sich beim Start immer vor mich Im ersten Trail wartet man dann länger als der Kassenpatient beim Hausarzt
Um auf den Ausgang zurück zu kommen: wer von Euch hat die "perfekte" Fahrtechnik? Und warum seid ihr dann nicht Weltmeister? Somit wäre die Frage "Brauche ich das?" eigentlich geklärt. Ob jemand dafür etwas ausgibt und lernfähig und -bereit ist, bleibt jedem selbst überlassen. Aber wenn ich o.g. Marathonistis im Trail sehe, dann frage ich mich schon ernsthaft, ob es statt XTR nicht auch XT tut und für den Rest ein schöner Lehrgang drin gewesen wäre...

So long
Manni

der schon Kurse besucht hat und weitere besuchen wird.


----------



## aka (21. Juli 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wo ist bei Dir "hierzulande" ?
> Praktisch vor meiner Haustür findet der Kitzalp-Marathon statt
> und dafür benötigt man sehr viel Fahrtechnik



Schön dass so ein Kurs beim Kitzalp wohl hilft.
Meine Aussage war in der Tat etwas plump, ich glaube aber dass dies bei fast allen Marathons in D so sein dürfte.
Zu dieser Vermutung komme ich u.A. wegen:

- Albstadt
- Albgold Trophy bzw. Münsingen
- Pfronten
- Ice Rider
...
... aber auch Ironbike...
Bad Wildbad vielleicht ausgenommen.

Was hilft mir ein Fahrtechnik Kurs wenn den eigentlich die anderen haetten machen sollen?


Das bisschen Zeit, dass ich als durchschnittlicher Marathonfahrer durch unzureichende Fahrtechnik (ob eigene oder die von anderen) verliere ist gegenueber meiner Langsamkeit am Berg doch zu vernachlaessigen.


----------



## dubbel (21. Juli 2008)

spiff schrieb:


> dito.



inwiefern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (21. Juli 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich o.g. Marathonistis im Trail sehe, dann frage ich mich schon ernsthaft, ob es statt XTR nicht auch XT tut und für den Rest ein schöner Lehrgang drin gewesen wäre...


Stimmt! Oft brauchts nicht einmal eine Federgabel...


----------



## Haferstroh (21. Juli 2008)

Ich vermisse den Punkt "Nein, sowas brauche ich nicht - meine Fahrtechnik ist m. E. ausreichend" oder "Nein, sowas möchte ich nicht obwohl meine Fahrtechnik verbesserungswürdig ist".

Gint sicher einige, die wissen dass sie nicht die besten sind und haben aber schlicht keine Lust auf Kurse oder darauf, sich zu verbessern.


----------



## Marc B (21. Juli 2008)

Für nicht wenige geht es bei Marathons um Fahrspaß und Renn-Feeling - es kämpft nicht jeder um die beste Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 
Und mit Federung und verbesserter Fahrtechnik kann man sehr viel Spaß haben, zum Beispiel wenn man weniger Angst vor steilen Schlüsselstellen oder ähnlichem hat. 

Ob jemand Lust auf einen Kurs hat, ist eine individuelle Entscheidung. Die Umfrage soll ein bisschen abtasten, ob eine Nachfrage für solche Kurse besteht.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Re-spekt (21. Juli 2008)

Interesse beteht sicherlich - die Fahrtechnik im und vor dem Race zu verbessen !

schon vor dem Rennen die Einstellung am Rad auf fundierte Kenntnisse zurück-zuführen
Bodenverhältnisse besser zu lesen, schnelle Wahl verschiedener Spuren,Überholmanöver sicher durch-zu-führen, ja ich denke es gibt einiges - und dann noch das wovon ich bis Dato nicht mal gehört habe !

Die Frage die sich stellt - wer kann das - und wer weiß wie man es mitteilt / umsetzt !
Ich wäre sofort dabei ! 1 zu 1 ! Grüße aus Düsseldorf

P.S. Provokation: an alle anderen die an Selbstüberschätzung leiden - ihr seid nicht allein !


----------



## quax_bruch (21. Juli 2008)

aka schrieb:


> [*]Nein, bei den Marathons hierzulande braucht man keine Fahrtechnik
> [/LIST]



Dann fahre mal den in Neustadt a.d. Weinstrasse (17.08.)


----------



## aka (21. Juli 2008)

Es gibt natuerlich Ausnahmen, leider nur recht wenige.
Mal anders gefragt, brauchts eurer Meinung nach fuer einen Marathon eine andere Fahrtechnik als fuer eine zuegige Singletrailtour? 
Und Ueberholen wird wohl eher dann fuer die Beteiligten gefaehrlich, wenn man besondere Fahrtechnik braucht um vorbei zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (21. Juli 2008)

Siehe Signatur...

Ich persönlich brauche keine Fahrtechnikkurse was schwierige Situationen wie bockige Abfahrten, Kurven, Spurwahl, ect. angeht.

MFG


----------



## chaos_jan (21. Juli 2008)

würd einen mitmachen, wenn er nicht zu teuer ist...
kommt auch drauf an was für schwerpunkte gesetzt werden.
sonst bringe ichs mir lieber selbst bei, durch versuchen, ausprobieren und einfach ganz viel fahren...


----------



## Marc B (21. Juli 2008)

Wir von Ridefirst bieten in Kürze einen solchen Kurs an, Ort des Ganzen ist Bonn. Der Termin wird in den nächsten Tagen festgelegt. 

Mehr Infos und ab morgen dann der Termin für den Marathon-XC-Kurs:

www.ridefirst.de


----------



## KermitB4 (22. Juli 2008)

Mir kommt es fast wie Werbung vor...


----------



## jasper (22. Juli 2008)

nein ehrlich! schleichwerbung lässt grüßen... na, wer drückt auf das dreieck? 

mich interessiert: welche spezielle fahrtechnik brauche ich denn beim marathon, die ich sonst nicht brauche?


----------



## Marc B (22. Juli 2008)

Hi nochmal

ich denke auch, dass es sicherlich Überschneidungen gibt, was die Inhalte "normaler" und solch spezieller Kurse gibt. Man kann jedoch gewisse Aspekte besonders fokussieren und intensiver angehen, Re-spekt hat ein paar davon schon genannt. 

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Reignman (22. Juli 2008)

.....


----------



## Reignman (22. Juli 2008)

finde diese Anfrage bzw. Angebot schon gut.
weil ich genau zu diesen Patienten gehöre, die relativ "gut" hochkommen jedoch gerade, wenn es fahrtechnisch beim downhill (teils uphill) schwierig wird seine Probleme bekommt, ua. in Pfronten, Himmelreichabfahrt.

habe sogar mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs besucht, der hilft aber nur teilweise. Weil dies alles mit eingefahrener Sattelstütze gemacht wird, hilft mir bei Marathons sehr viel 
neben meiner schlechten Fahrtechnik gibt es ein weiteres Problem.
meine Grösse -> hoher schwerpunkt und damit auch die Sattelüberhöhung ca. 10 cm.
Kumpels, die sich über meine "Fahrtechnik" lustig machen, fahren eine Sattelüberhöhung von unter 5cm, damit hätte ich auch keine Probleme und kann locker Sprüche klopfen 

also zusammenfassen, ja Interesse...
aber Bonn ist doch a bisserl weit weg vom Süden Deutschlands


----------



## Marc B (22. Juli 2008)

@Reignman: In den anderen Kursen sind wir natürlich auch pro Sattel Absenken, aber bei Racern sehen die Dinge da sicherlich anders aus (wenn es um Sekunden geht). Bei meinen Marathon- und XC-Teilnahmen habe ich die Stütze auch meistens oben gelassen. In Saalhausen war jedoch vor 2 Jahren eine Abfahrt dabei, bei der ich den Sattel abgesenkt habe. Ich denke dadurch, dass ich dann auch alles gut und flüssig fahren konnte (Stichwort aktive Fahrweise), war ich nicht langsamer, als wenn ich runtergeeiert wäre. In Lindlar (XC) letztes Jahr war der Downhill auch nicht ohne (ging über die DH-Strecke), doch man konnte die Stütze oben lassen.

@Alle Interessierten: Wegen den Terminen: Eher noch in der laufenden Saison oder eher im Herbst, wenn es wieder ruhiger zugeht?


----------



## jasper (22. Juli 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> habe sogar mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs besucht, der hilft aber nur teilweise. Weil dies alles mit eingefahrener Sattelstütze gemacht wird, hilft mir bei Marathons sehr viel
> neben meiner schlechten Fahrtechnik gibt es ein weiteres Problem.
> meine Grösse -> hoher schwerpunkt und damit auch die Sattelüberhöhung ca. 10 cm.


wenn du schon so einen kurs besucht hast, weißt du doch, wie´s gemacht wird.
wie wär´s denn, wenn du jetzt einfach mal mit deiner normalen sattelüberhöhung anfängst zu üben? dazu brauchst du wohl doch nicht extra ein seminar!

@marc: würdest du meine frage bitte auch noch beantworten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (22. Juli 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> wenn du schon so einen kurs besucht hast, weißt du doch, wie´s gemacht wird.
> wie wär´s denn, wenn du jetzt einfach mal mit deiner normalen sattelüberhöhung anfängst zu üben? dazu brauchst du wohl doch nicht extra ein seminar!
> 
> @marc: würdest du meine frage bitte auch noch beantworten?



so ist es aber leider nicht, weil gerade bei ausgezogener Sattelstütze massive Schwerpunktsveränderungen ergeben. Alleine die Sattelstütze um 0,5 cm einzufahren ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht und man fühlt als würde man komplett auf einem anderem Bike sitzen...
fahre ja keine so technisch schwierigen Marathons genau aus diesen Gründen, die Himmelsreichabfahrt in Pfronten hat mir schon wieder gereicht...


----------



## Marc B (22. Juli 2008)

@jasper: Bei einem Kurs geht es auch um das Lernen unter Anleitung ausgebildeter Coaches, die einem direktes Feedback geben und mögliche Fehler korrigieren können. Dies ist zumeist effizienter als wenn man alles alleine probiert. Und das Gruppenerlebnis eines Kurses wirkt sich ebenfalls positiv auf die Lernerfolge aus
Zu deiner Frage: Wie gesagt neben den Überschneidungen bei den Grundfahrtechniken und üblichen Passagen im Gelände kommen Dinge hinzu wie Fahrtechnik unter Rennbedingungen, Überholtstrategien, Renntaktik usw. Rennfahrer und Marathon-Biker haben teilweise andere Prioritäten als Touren-Fahrer, auf die man in Rahmen eines solchen Kurses speziell eingehen kann.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Reignman (22. Juli 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> nein ehrlich! schleichwerbung lässt grüßen... na, wer drückt auf das dreieck?
> 
> mich interessiert: welche spezielle fahrtechnik brauche ich denn beim marathon, die ich sonst nicht brauche?



die Fahrtechnik ist sicherlich die gleiche, jedoch fängt es schon damit an, dass bsp. bei Rennen in den seltensten Fällen die Sattelstütze einfährt und prinzipell etwas flotter unterwegs bist als bei normalen Touren----


----------



## jasper (22. Juli 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Zu deiner Frage: Wie gesagt neben den Überschneidungen bei den Grundfahrtechniken und üblichen Passagen im Gelände kommen Dinge hinzu wie Fahrtechnik unter Rennbedingungen, Überholtstrategien, Renntaktik usw. Rennfahrer und Marathon-Biker haben teilweise andere Prioritäten als Touren-Fahrer, auf die man in Rahmen eines solchen Kurses speziell eingehen kann.


so hab ich mir das vorgestellt


----------



## hefra (23. Juli 2008)

Du hat in Saalhausen die Sattelstütze eingefahren?
Warum denn das?

Ich halte es für unnötig! Also werd ich so einen Kurs nicht besuchen...


----------



## Marc B (23. Juli 2008)

Vor zwei Jahren hatten sie dort einen Traktor-Downhill oder sowas drin. Da ich nur just for fun mit viel Federweg angetreten bin, wollte ich die Stelle mit dem Drop im Freeride-Style gut ausnutzen und habe das Gas voll stehen lassen, während die anderen dort runtergeeiert sind oder absteigen mussten.


----------



## Marc B (23. Juli 2008)

Nach der Zieleinfahrt blieb noch Zeit für Fakies auf dem Spielplatz...





(Man war das ein sonniger Sommer)


----------



## aka (23. Juli 2008)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> ..., wollte ich die Stelle mit dem Drop im Freeride-Style gut ausnutzen und habe das Gas voll stehen lassen, während die anderen dort runtergeeiert sind oder absteigen mussten.


Respekt, so umgeht man also Staustellen durch Fahrtechnik.
Jedoch fuehlen sich gerade durch so Brechstangenueberholaktionen andere, gerade im hinteren Bereich startende, gefaerdet.


----------



## dubbel (23. Juli 2008)

Reignman schrieb:


> Alleine die Sattelstütze um 0,5 cm einzufahren ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht


5 mm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reignman (23. Juli 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> 5 mm?



ist aber so, egal ob du es mir glaubst oder nicht
dann lass es mit viel zureden 1 cm sein.
egal, ich messe heute abend mal nach


----------



## dubbel (23. Juli 2008)

bevor du dir die mühe machst: 
bist du auch der meinung, dass der unterschied zwischen einer vollen und einer leeren wasserflasche (oder einem vollen bzw. leeren camelbag) in sachen schwerpunkt einen unterschied wie tag und nacht macht oder dass man sich fühlt als würde man komplett auf einem anderem Bike sitzen?


----------



## Marc B (23. Juli 2008)

@aka: Nee, das war kein Problem. Am Einstieg der steilen DH-Stelle habe ich gewartet bis ein paar Langsamere Vorbei waren und unten alles frei war. Die Streckenposten waren da hilfreich. 
Es ging mir auch um die pure Gaudi, sowas wäre nicht Teil von Marathon-Fahrtechnik.


----------



## Reignman (23. Juli 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> bevor du dir die mühe machst:
> bist du auch der meinung, dass der unterschied zwischen einer vollen und einer leeren wasserflasche oder einem vollen bzw. leeren camelbag in sachen schwerpunkt einen unterschied wie tag und nacht macht oder dass man sich fühlt als würde man komplett auf einem anderem Bike sitzen?




keine Ahnung, fahre keinen Camelbag
ist mir auch letztendlich ziemlich egal, was du darüber denkst und ob du dich über die Äusserung lustig machst....
ich spreche aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung, und das ist halt nun einmal so...


----------



## dubbel (23. Juli 2008)

ich mach mich nicht lustig, und der unterschied zwischen voller und leerer wasserflasche verändert auch die lage des schwerpunktes.  
also bis heut abend.


----------



## Laschpuffer (23. Juli 2008)

Eure Probleme möchte ich haben.
Bei mir ist die Fahrtechnik +
Dafür die Kraft+Ausdauer --
Egal, für mich zählt Ankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hefra (23. Juli 2008)

Der Taktro Downhill in Saalhausen ist doch einfach runterrollen und sehen, dass man nicht an den Zaun kommt. Die Stufen kann man entweder dropen oder einfach fahren. 
Nur mit offener Bremse bekommt man unten die Kurve nicht... 
Der erste Downhill auf den glatten Wurzeln ist da anspruchsvoller, vorallem weil man da schneller ist.
aber egal. In meinen Augen gehört eine Sattelstütze immer in die gleiche Position.


----------



## Marc B (23. Juli 2008)

@hefra: Ich weiss nicht genau, wie die Stelle hieß, die den Drop drin hatte, aber Fahren konnte man den nicht, also außer um den Absatz herum fahren.
Die Diskussion zu der Sattelstütze-Absenkung generell soll hier nicht das Thema sein.

@all: Danke, dass ihr euch an der Umfrage beteiligt habt. 

Beste Grüße, I'm out,
Marc


----------



## hefra (23. Juli 2008)

ja gut man muss das Hinterrad schon etwas lupfen, aber das ist für mich noch runter fahren... es geht hab ich dieses mal in Saalhausen öfters gemacht, gesprungen bin ich nur wenn ich freie Bahn hatte. Aufgrund der 80% Regel bin ich da leider nicht so oft runter gefahren wie ich eigentlich wollte...

Was soll den so ein Kurs kosten? Und was für besondere Dinge lernt man? Sowas wie Slalom in Grafschaft oder das neue Stückchen in Saalhauen wären interessant.


----------



## Marc B (23. Juli 2008)

P.m


----------



## Jocki (23. Juli 2008)

Die Sattelstützenfrage hat sich doch seit der Erfindung von Gravity Dropper, Maverick Speedball etc eh erledigt. Die 200g Mehrgewicht sinds allemal wert.

P.S Ich find so nen Fahrtechnikkurs gut. Ich hab keine Probleme mit steilen Trialabfahrten sondern wie ich mit Highspeed um ne Schotterkurve komm. Da bleibt auch richtig Zeit liegen.


----------



## Reignman (23. Juli 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich mach mich nicht lustig, und der unterschied zwischen voller und leerer wasserflasche verändert auch die lage des schwerpunktes.
> also bis heut abend.



Angaben stimmen exakt, war 0,5 cm
Ritchey Carbon von 4,5  auf 4 gesenkt


----------



## Fusion-Racer (23. Juli 2008)

Ich hab 2006 beim Stefan Herrmann an einem Singletrail-camp teilgenommen. Hat mir sehr viel gebracht, auch wenn man dort die Sattelstütze abgesenkt hat, was ich im Rennen nie machen würde. 
Mir haben einfach die Tipps bzgl. richtiger Haltung, Bremsen oder z.b Belastung auf dem Bike viel gebracht. Hatte noch nie bei einem Marathon Probleme wegen der Fahrtechnik und ein Marathon wie z.b Neustadt a. d Weinstraße hat richtig Spaß gemacht, weil es nicht nur Schotterabfahrten waren. 
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass ich bei einen "speziellen" Marathonkurs teilnehmen würde.


----------



## Marc B (23. Juli 2008)

@Fusion-Racer: Vom MTBvD-Racing Team hatten wir am vergangenen Wochenende auch einen schnellen Racer dabei, der sichtlich Spaß an der Sache hatte und sich weiter entwickelte

Hm, momentan bin ich unschlüssig, ob solch ein Kurs eine ausreichende Resonanz hervorrufen würde. 
Danke für euer Feedback, ich werde die Sache in Ruhe überdenken.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (24. Juli 2008)

Ich denke, solch ein Kurs ist sinnvoll und stößt auf genügend Resonanz. Ideal sind natürlich Kurse bei Rennen am Tag davor (auf Dauer werde schauen, was sich da machen lässt), aber die Marathon-Fahrtechnik-Kurse sind auch so eine super Sache. Der Termin steht (siehe unserer Page) nun fest. Danke für euer Mitmachen bei der Umfrage.

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------

